# Jogging for constipation??



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I noticed in the past three days, I have tried to get my little pug more exercise, so on our walks, I have been slowly jogging with him for like 15 to 20 minutes.And, I have totally noticed a difference, I have been going non stop. I think I am getting things moving.....I am going to continue with it and see how it goes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jogging/running does seem to cause movement in the colon.A goodly percentage of long distance runners get what is sometimes called marathoners diarrhea.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## PoohBear (Sep 5, 2000)

Jogging always "gets things moving" for me. Unfortunately I had an operation on 11 April and it will still be a few weeks until I can start jogging again.I have noticed my C symptoms are much worse now that I'm not jogging. A "power walk" doesn't seem to have the same beneficial effect.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been jogging for several years. My IBS-C got so bad that it was very uncomfortable to jog. However, if I forced myself, it usually helped with the C. Now that I've gotten much better (thanks to this BB!), I jog or walk several times a week. I love to walk,however, I do not feel like I get the same intensity or benefit from walking as from jogging.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 29, 2001)

I do not suffer from C.jogging,running,anything that is very rigorous will give me very moist stools.So, i just walk.Walking is the only thing that stops my ibs.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Beach, I do power walking & if I don't.....guaranteed C. I find power walking for about 1/2 hour (I do about 2miles in that time) helps keep my C at bay & rarely will Cause D. Also it just helps me feel better generally & helps me sleep better I think. Gotta love them endorphins!







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

Yes, I have been a jogger for 5 years and it has definitely helped with constipation. There was one time in my life when I was running fanatically (70 minute runs 4-5 times a week) and it completely cured my constipation. But since then, I've not been as good a runner, but it still does help. Try to concentrate on loosening the muscles of your colon when you run. If you run when you are tense, sometimes you stay tense i.e the colon stays constricted. Also put in some sprints in which you get anaerobic for a minute or two, I found that those are key in causing the bowel to loosen!good luckTH


----------



## Salgoud (May 5, 2001)

I am also a runner with IBS C. I too don't run as much as I used to (3-4 times a week now.) Running does not seem, by itself, to help the C, but relaxing does. I think that running is a way to get away from the stress and that relaxes the gut.While relaxation may be helpful for IBS C, I have found that some things people think is relaxing is not. I have taken two cruises, the last was ten days long, and never had a bowel movement during the entire trips. This gets pretty uncomfortable to say the least... particularly since the main sport on these cruises is eating. One would think a cruise would be relaxing, but to some like me relaxation does not come on the inside and perhaps the outside is only an appearance. I take plenty of Citrocel and stool softners yet the problem remains. After not going for ten days I will then "clean out" painfully for more than a half day. Finally, it is good to hear from others that have IBS C, because it seems we are in a minority and most discussion on these pages are with regard to IBS D. [This message has been edited by Salgoud (edited 05-05-2001).]


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

Beach,This is an interesting topic. I think there is a lot of truth to the relationship of exercise (aerobic) to IBS-C. My GI doctor recommended it. I don't understand why some posts have indicated that speed walking will not be effective and others have success??? Jogging is not very practical for us oldsters since it is hard on the knees. Redfern


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

Move it to Loose it! Run, jog, walk......Whatever makes us move will make us GO. I am so happy to see so many people with "C" talking together! I have to agree to One point. The more I move the easier it is to go but I am not a big jogger. I guess I might need to start! Thanks for the info fellow "C" sufferers.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Why don't we ask Jeffrey Roberts if he would start a Bulletin Board for C-types. I do think we have issues that most of the people on this Bulletin Board can't relate to and we get overlooked because we are in the minority.------------------***Gail


----------



## LouiseM (Jun 30, 2000)

I really do believe that any kind of exercise will "get things moving" and the other plus is you will feel and look better. Keep it going!!!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

is jogging a huge difference from walking? I walk and I find it helps a little, but maybe jogging would be more beneficial?Yes, I do think we could have our own forum. Personally when I go on the BB I try to look for IBS-C topics and that works for me, but if you think we need our own seperate forum that would be okay too.


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

Several of you agreed that we need a separate forum for IBS-C type. I just sent Jeff an e-mail regarding this possibility. I hope others of you will voice your concern directly to Jeff and not just scattered over the threads. Please let him know how you feel. Redfern


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I also wouldn't mind having a separate "C" thread or forum. I do almost everything opposite that the D's do.


----------

